# Bump on cropped ear



## Kurtmaramba (Apr 15, 2018)

Wassup everyone I was wondering what this bump on my puppy’s ear would be? Will it go down on its own? He got his ear cropped a little over month ago but 2 weeks ago I noticed this bump and it hasn’t disappeared yet. What could it be from?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hard to tell what it is by the picture. Could be a clogged pore or pimple. I'd try some warm cloths on it and see if it opens and drains. If that didn't work bring the pup back to the Dr. that cropped it's ears and ask them.

Joe


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It just looks like scar tissue that build up. It could be from where a stitch was sitting and Scar Tissue build up around the Stitch. It will probably not go away if it's been a while since his ears have been cropped.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

